
Cancer Research Points to Key Unknowns about Popular “Antiaging” Supplements - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/cancer-research-points-to-key-unknowns-about-popular-antiaging-supplements/
======
BubRoss
"a molecule called nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide (NAD), a key player in
the cellular production of energy. Often written as NAD+"

Just so you don't have to close popups and sift through the article for the
popular anti aging supplement.

